# HÀM LƯỢNG VOC LÀ GÌ? VOC Ở MỨC BAO NHIÊU LÀ THÂN THIỆN VỚI MÔI TRƯỜNG?



## sonecofive (25/11/20)

Hàm lượng VOC là gì mà lại được người tiêu dùng quan tâm khi sử dụng sơn như vậy?
Hàm lượng VOC càng cao thì càng tốt hay thấp thì sẽ tốt hơn? Hàm lượng VOC bao nhiêu là hợp lý?

*1.Hàm lượng VOC là gì?*


VOC là cụm từ viết tắt của Volatile organic compounds.  Nó là các chất hữu cơ ở dạng rắn hoặc lỏng có thể bay hơi một cách tự nhiên khi tiếp xúc với áp suất khí quyển tại nhiệt độ thường.
Tuy nhiên, cụm từ này thường dùng để nói đến hỗn hợp các chất hữu cơ độc hại bay trong không khí xuất phát từ các sản phẩm do con người chế tạo, chẳng hạn như các dung môi toluen, xylene và dung môi thơm.
Và đặc biệt trong ngành sản xuất sơn thì hàm lượng VOC rất được chú ý và quan tâm.




*Hàm lượng VOC là gì*​*2.Tác hại của VOC tới sức khỏe con người*


Theo Cơ quan Bảo vệ Môi sinh của Mỹ thì 10% hợp chất gây ô nhiễm môi trường là do hàm lượng VOC từ trong sơn thải ra, là các hợp chất hữu cơ bay hơi thoát ra từ quá trình sơn (ngoại trừ nước), từ hai thành phần chính trong sơn là dung môi và chất phụ gia.
VOC có ở hầu hết các loại sơn như sơn dầu, sơn nội thất, ngoại thất, keo hồ, các sản phẩm chùi dọn, dung môi làm loãng sơn, xăng dầu…
Khi bị cháy chúng sẽ bay hơi và có khả năng kết hợp với chất hữu cơ vô hại khác hoặc các thành phần phân tử khác trong không khí tạo ra những hợp chất mới gây ô nhiễm môi trường, gây hiệu ứng nhà kính và gây ảnh hưởng cho sức khỏe con người.



​
Tại thị trường Việt Nam hiện nay, nhiều loại sơn có tác hại xấu đến sức khỏe và môi trường sống vẫn đang được sử dụng để sơn nhà ở, nơi làm việc, các tòa cao ốc, các căn hộ cao cấp…
Đó là những loại sơn có hàm lượng VOC rất cao như sơn dầu, sơn Polyurethane (PU), sơn Nitro Cellulose (NC)…
Do đó hiện nay loại sơn dầu rất ít khi được sử dụng, thay vào đó người tiêu dùng trọng tâm chuyển sang các sản phẩm sơn nước.
Theo TCVN 10370-2:2014 (ISO 11890-2:2007) hàm lượng VOC từ 0,1 % đến 15 % (theo khối lượng) sẽ trong ngưỡng cho phép về độ an toàn cho người sử dụng đối với các hợp chất hữu cơ có điểm sôi lớn hơn 250 oC.
*3.Sơn nước ECO TANGO thân thiện môi trường*

*Tại sao sơn ECO TANGO lại thân thiện với môi trường?*

Sơn ECO TANGO là loại sơn nước thế hệ mới, được cấu tạo bởi keo Acrylic copolymer an toàn với môi trường
Hàm lượng VOC nằm trong ngưỡng cho phép dưới 15% có chứng về độ an toàn
Công nghệ sản xuất mới, thân thiện với môi trường
Máy móc được trang bị hiện đại và đầy đủ đảm bảo chất lượng sơn cũng như tính an toàn
*Sơn ECO TANGO mang đến cho bạn:*

Hệ màu chuẩn dễ dàng chọn và phối màu cho ngôi nhà
Bảng màu được phân hóa rõ ràng giữa màu ngoại thất và nội thất giúp gia chủ dễ dàng chọn màu
Đặc biệt sơn *ECO TANGO* nhận phối màu theo sở thích của gia chủ
Đội ngũ tư vấn viên chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình hỗ trợ 24/7 giúp bạn chọn được màu sơn ưng ý và hợp phong thủy.
Mạng lưới phân phối trên toàn quốc, thuận tiện trong quá trình phân phối sơn đến công trình.
Đội ngũ chuyên gia nghiên cứu giàu kinh nghiệm, liên tục nghiên cứu và phát triển sản phẩm tiên tiến và chất lượng tốt hơn.
Có những chính sách triết khấu vô cùng hấp dẫn cho các đại lý tại các khu vực.



*Sơn ECO TANGOQuý đại lý/khách hàng có nhu cầu về sơn, liên hệ hotline 0961849219 hoặc truy cập website ecofive.com.vn để được tư vấn và hỗ trợ miễn phí 100%*
*—————————————————————–*
*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT LIÊN HỆ*
*CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN SẢN XUẤT VÀ THƯƠNG MẠI ECO FIVE*
*NHÀ CUNG CẤP SƠN UY TÍN TRÊN THỊ TRƯỜNG*
*Địa chỉ trụ sở chính số 15, BT05, KĐT Pháp Vân – Tứ Hiệp – Hoàng Mai – Hà Nội*
*Hotline: 0961849219*
*Website:* *ecofive.com.vn*
*Fanpage: **sonecofive*​


----------

